

The Little Guide to HTML Email - rodriguezcommaj
http://rodriguezcommaj.com/blog/The-Little-Guide-To-HTML-Email

======
null_ptr
There's not a single time when I wouldn't prefer receiving plain text instead.
I disable all e-mail images by default for every sender anyway, so these
little marketing brochures always look like broken messes.

~~~
rodriguezcommaj
Having a plain text option is definitely an important part of email marketing.
I still enjoy receiving HTML emails from certain companies and people - its
usually an interesting web design niche and there are some cool designs out
there.

To each his own, but HTML email marketing is still a BIG business.

~~~
ddoolin
Yep. Since I keep my email pretty organized and filtered, a lot of the times I
actually do look at what emails make it to my inbox.

On a side note: Newegg does e-mail marketing perfectly, IMO.

------
jonheller
Very good article. I find it's just as important to know this type of
"backwards" technology as it is the latest in HTML5.

Email marketing is still a huge part of business and it's amazing how many
people and companies do it wrong, i.e one huge image, poor support for
Outlook, etc.

And yes, plain text is easier and more consistent, but it doesn't always work
better. A lot of times you're going to get better conversions from sending
someone a nicely styled HTML email than you are with plain text.

------
drobilla
The Littler Guide to HTML Email:

Don't.

